# Really Pi&&^#@ me off!



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit it, this freeking bear is smarter than I am! :rant:

I raised the black oil sunflower feeders to ten (10') feet and he STILL tore them down again last night :rant:

Plus.......... he's licking all the hummingbird food out of the wife's feeders too!!!! She's NOT HAPPY this morning!!!

It appears that I have no other choice but to remove all the feeders and hope that when he returns, he finds them gone and moves on. I'm so sorry that just a couple days prior to him showing up the first time, that we had a garage sale and I sold my 25 mile electric fence charger


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

if that's the post that you have them hanging in,wrap the first 8ft of it with rolled roofing metal.that bear then won't be able to get its claws in it to climb.it will only be able to stand under it and eat whats on the ground or he will move due to the lack of food on the ground.

we have lost 2 spinners off our game feeders the last 2 yrs in a row to bears.they climb the tree and slide out the cable to the drum.had to do this to keep them out of it even after sitting empty all winter long.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking to the right of the pole and back against the treeline....is that a sow and two cubs back there?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Honestly, he didn't climb the post. If he did, the wife has a couple of ornamental woodpeckers attached to the post and he didn't knock them off. I honestly believe had he climbed the 4x4, that he'd have knocked them off while doing so. However, IT WILL have another 5' section added to it this afternoon.

This time he broke up one of the wife's hummingbird feeders, which by the way was within 10' of the front porch. Some of her other yard ornaments, he destroyed them last night too!

So........ today I'm going to raise things up further, add another piece of metal to the post, pull out the gas line pole that he bent all to heck and replace that. Been looking it over this morning, for the possibility of hanging everything from a rope and use a pulley to lower it. Then I remember the pics of the one traverseing the line on the net......

Found out that Home Depot has some motion detector alarm systems, which only use 3-C batteries and send out a 100 dcb alarm. Rather this may cause him to leave or not, is anyone's guess.

Its time to take them down at night, although when the dog was out checking out his sent, she tracked him right up to the other garage (pole barn), where all the seed is kept........ :yikes: I'm going to try these other methods and if they don't work, it'll be time to call the DNR and maybe they can set a trap for him, then reloate it.

It is pissing me off but....... NOT AS BAD AS THE WIFE!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> Looking to the right of the pole and back against the treeline....is that a sow and two cubs back there?


Looks like those wooden cutouts of a sow w/ cubs that people put in their yards. 

Encore - You could always just keep replacing bird feeders and charge someone $1,500 for a bear hunt here in a month and a half. Have them sit on your porch. :lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> Looking to the right of the pole and back against the treeline....is that a sow and two cubs back there?


Yes, but as someone else guessed, wooden cutouts I made for the wife and she painted up.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

:lol:


srconnell22 said:


> Looks like those wooden cutouts of a sow w/ cubs that people put in their yards.
> 
> Encore - You could always just keep replacing bird feeders and charge someone $1,500 for a bear hunt here in a month and a half. Have them sit on your porch. :lol:


Hey.............. that isn't out of the question. I don't hunt bear and never really had much interest in it. Although this one may be changing my mind about the idea.....

He's around here. I only have 20 acres but, if someone (very responsible) wanted to wack that S.O.B., let me know. He's been making his rounds about every 3 weeks. IT IS A BOAR, as I have the pictures to prove that too 

Wife's even more pissed off now, as she found more stuff that he damaged over night..........


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Encore,

Why wait for more damage or an escalation of his aggressiveness. Sooner or later he may smell food in the house and try to get in. Call the DNR and make a nucence (sp) bear report. FRANK


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Red Pepper?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Talked to a couple guys today and it appears that I either have take the feeders down, raise them to the point that a grizzley can't reach them or, just quit feeding the birds all together. Both told me that with the DNR, they're just going to tell you to remove the feeders. I get that 

However, I've worked all day on that thing and the feeders will be raised to fourteen (14') feet now. I also added more tin to the post, so that he can't climb it. About 1/2 complete, as I'm going to use a pulley system to raise and lower the feeders. Wife's not happy only having four feeders but, that's life in the bear woods. I'll also make sure that the ropes to the pulleys are incased too!

I also picked up a couple battery operated, motion detector alarms today. Pretty loud and pulsates to 100 db. More or less, these are only for the front porch and retaining wall area. At least the dog will hear them if they go off.....

Its pretty frustrating, trying to out smart that bear. He's 3 - 0 on me. This morning happened to be double frustrating, as he tore up the wife's lawn orniments. So, I'm frustrated, and the wife's pissed at me and the bear............ If the bear makes it 4 - 0, I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Who is going to shoot a black lab...I mean bear...this year?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Worked in that heat yesterday and finished up the system and I hope like heck that he can't get to the feeders now. However, he's 3-0 on me and I'll bet the odds are still stacked in the bear's favor. I added another 5' of tin (5" heat duct) over the 4x4 and raised the feeders to 14'. It'll cause slightly more work to fill the feeders but, I can stand in the back of the Gator and just reach the ropes, which I can unwind and lower the feeders to fill them, then raise them back to 14'.

Pretty certain that most of you guys that are used to trying to deal with bears and feeders, are going to laugh your butt's off, but I tried. My last try.......... He gets to these and I'm just taking everything down until he takes his winter nap.....


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I give you an A+ for effort.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

junkman said:


> I give you an A+ for effort.


Thanks junkman. It is my last attempt and the feeders will be down until he hits the winter rack.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

paint ball gun would have been much easier and made for a better YouTube video


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

FIJI said:


> paint ball gun would have been much easier and made for a better YouTube video


You're probably right :lol:

However some "do gooder" would raise heck with that. I'd rather deal with the bear, he's smarter


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ENCORE said:


> Thanks junkman. It is my last attempt and the feeders will be down until he hits the winter rack.


 Hey never give up this has turned into a challenge.:lolon't let him get the best of you.Just make sure to get lots of picures.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hope the new set up works.Friend of mine in Mio resorted to putting them out in a.m. and in by nighttime.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

I would file a few complaints with the DNR and the Sheriff Dept. so they know for sure there is an issue. Tell them you fear for the family and have lost personal property even after taking measures. I would also take as many pic's of him as you can. Then tell them if they don't act that you will because he won't give up, he has now become a pest. He has destroyed your property and breached your sense of safety, and he will start showing up during the day eventually, because he is not scared of humans. You might even get your lawyer into the mix and get some support from him and maybe your local judge.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've run the issue by a couple people locally and get the same answer from each one.

'Take the feeders down until winter.' They say that its exactly what the DNR is going to tell you to do. We thought the first time was just an "isolated" insidence but, one of my buddy's told me different. He was right too!

I've got a lot of game camera pics of him. I set the camera to snap 3 pictures, wait a minute, then 3 again. He's pretty much ignored the camera (no flash) up to this point. He is though, coming more frequently now and its down to about 2 weeks or less. We'll see how this works out and if it ends up bear4-0, I'm just pulling the feeders until winter. It sucks, as we get quite the show on a daily basis from all the different birds plus, a sharp shinned hawk that has made our back yard into a restraunt of sorts. The hummingbirds are thicker than spat and its almost dangerous to walk anywhere near the feeders. Or any place near them for that matter.

Just wish I hadn't sold my electric fence charger, a 25 mile charger, in a garage sale. If I knew enough about electricity, I'd rig up something like my dad (R.I.P.) did years ago, that got rid of a dog that wanted to piss on his bushes every time he came down the street. Somehow he hooked up a single wire to the bushes and had it hooked to a switch in the house. The last time the dog pissed on his bushes, was after dad seen him coming and was waiting on the switch. True story, I seen it happen! :lol:

I've heard of another "local way" that many scare them away from the house or their feeders but, they have to catch them in the act. It appears that some of the "old timers" remove the pellets from a shotgun shell and fill it back up with beans. They don't penetrate but, I'm told it works :lol:

I've had a PM from someone with a permit for the area and also close. If this keeps up, I'll PM him back and when its legal to bait, he can put a pile out away from the house and maybe things will turn out different. I don't hunt bear, so I don't have a clue about how that works.

Believe me...... I've thought about all kinds of stuff...... Example: If I could get something tied to his tail, he'd run and maybe not come back after breaking his tail. Story here............  ............ My great uncle (R.I.P.) had a young cat that was just full of the dickens and always wanting to play. Well, ol' uncle Rube was up there in age and playing with that cat would get tireing. So one day, he had the idea of tieing a string to the cat's tail that had a sleigh bell attached. He figured that the cat would chase the bell around in circles enough, that it would tire it out. Well..... Once he tied that string to that cat's tail, the cat completely freeked out. It took off like you'd rubbed its behind with turpintine. As it went under his table, the bell wrapped around one of the chair leggs. For as long as I can remember him having that cat, it had a perfect and perminent 90 degree kink in its tail.:lol::lol::lol: 

Now am I desperate or what????


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

the beans in place of pellets will work but,with the cost of beans right now i would fill the shells with rock salt.so when you pepper him with that it will leave a sting in him he won't forget.this is how i got broke from stealing watermelons as a kid.i never forgot the feeling.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Some bears have a rather short memory so if you take the feeders down for a couple of weeks it could cure the bear. When I hunted in the UP I used corn for bait ( wolves cannot smell the corn) but had a few bear problems. I would pull the bait and wait a couple of weeks. It would work more often than not


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> Yes, but as someone else guessed, wooden cutouts I made for the wife and she painted up.



Godd lord man, get rid of the decoys! The decoys are what brings him in!!!

Sorry to say, I sort of hope you don't get rid of him, it is kind of fun reading your adventure. Don't give up, keep trying.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would think the bear is just a bonus....................set up his own feeder, so he has a place to eat rather then at the bird feeder.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well we'll see what happens here in a couple days, he's about due to return. If he gets the feeders this time, I'm just going to stop at a garage sale and pick up an old dining room outfit and set a place for him.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Encore I like the tying something to his tail idea.:lol:Just make sure to get lots of pictures of that,or better yet get it on video.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

junkman said:


> Hey Encore I like the tying something to his tail idea.:lol:Just make sure to get lots of pictures of that,or better yet get it on video.


:lol: I guess maybe I should practice "sneeking". I can assure you though, IF there was a video of that, it would certainly be on PPV :lol:


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ugly and effective. If they still get up there the PVC can take a licking. Holds 25 pounds sunflower seed. Lasts a couple of weeks.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well someone must have a better bait pile than my bird feeders, as the bear isn't showing back up. Camera is still out and its been awhile.
Who ever may be baiting him in the area, I wish you good luck!


----------

